# Medassurant chart downloads



## Lekishak (Sep 23, 2008)

To anyone who works for MedAssurant:

I've just started with this company and currently trying to perform reviews as a remote coder. I'm in the DCT and see the charts but don't know how to access the medical records. IT is out for the day. If anyone works for the company or has in the past please contact me. I can be reached at 404-422-1521.

Thanks


----------



## cathyflower (Sep 24, 2008)

*downloads*

did you fiqure it out?


----------



## Lekishak (Sep 24, 2008)

*Medassurant*

Yes. Only to find charts with no target found and no Dx that fell under the HCC's. I'm wondering am I doing something wrong or overlooking codes. I'm gonna call my preceptor to help me out. Do you work for them?


----------



## cathyflower (Sep 24, 2008)

*downloads*

Lekishak,  Can you send me your private email?


----------

